# Bob Allen retires



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Just saw Bob Allen's farewell on 13 tonight. I figured ol Dave would would hang it up before Bob. Thanks for the memories all these years!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow! Makes me feel old.. Watched him my whole life it seems..


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bob Allen is an egotistical jerk. Sorry, just my experience/knowledge.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

spike404 said:


> Bob Allen is an egotistical jerk. Sorry, just my experience/knowledge.


i agree. way over rated. very arrogant.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like he's in poor health too!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Local boy that came on the scene right after Ch 13 went after the Chicken Ranch. I was finishing up at A&M and married at the time. Seemed pompous and aloof to me. He was married to Jan Glenn at one time. Just wonder if it was his decision or . . .


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

spike404 said:


> Bob Allen is an egotistical jerk. Sorry, just my experience/knowledge.





carryyourbooks said:


> i agree. way over rated. very arrogant.


Bob Allen has been with Channel 13 since I was in high school and has devoted a lot of his time to the Special Olympics and Craig Biggio's Sunshine Kids. Don't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

spike404 said:


> Bob Allen is an egotistical jerk. Sorry, just my experience/knowledge.





carryyourbooks said:


> i agree. way over rated. very arrogant.


Maybe Bob just doesn't like you two arse holes !!!


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Watched him his entire career here in Houston. I have worked around a number of television "celebs", athletes, and actors due to my business and I can say that there are some real arses but in that same breath I met some really great folks. Unless you really to get know a lot of these folks they are standoffish as anyone else.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> Bob Allen has been with Channel 13 since I was in high school and has devoted a lot of his time to the Special Olympics and Craig Biggio's Sunshine Kids. Don't be so quick to judge.


not judging, just observant. at least that is how he presented himself when I met him.


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I met him once years ago in the dome at a 'stros game. Very friendly, we talked 'bout the game for along time as we walked out. Seemed like a nice guy to me but like I said only met him once.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

patwilson said:


> Wow! Makes me feel old.. Watched him my whole life it seems..


at your age you did....lol


----------



## 61Bubbletop (Apr 29, 2011)

I never really cared for him either. But then I played in Jeff Maggert's & Doug Drabek's "The Classic" Charity Celeb/Am golf tournament in The Woodlands, & Bob was on our team. He turned out to be a really nice guy. Then he said he would really appreciate it if I played in his golf tournament coming up. So I did, & he remembered me. He rec'd a special award at his tournament dinner that night from the Sunshine Kids & was really moved by it. I looked at him a lot different after that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I met him a couple of times. Nice guy once... so drunk the second time he had his forehead pressed against the wall in the mens room of the Dome so he didn't fall into the urinal. LOL


----------



## rockwalker (Jan 5, 2012)

My dad said he was a nice guy. My dad was his mailman.


----------



## MOCITY1 (Feb 3, 2007)

I know 3 people,me included that met him at different times and they all said the same thing....rude and huge ego.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Meeh.....but was not a fan of Bob--Dunno.........I like Cheeta better......................Much Better!:dance:


----------



## Whodathunkit (Aug 25, 2010)

I always thought Tim Melton was better. I still do.


----------



## Boudreaux99 (Aug 5, 2007)

The two times I have seen him in public he was drinking. Once at Ninfa's on Richmond at lunch time and the other time at the rodeo cook off during the day and he was wasted. I got home before the 10:00 news and he was reporting live and seemed perfectly fine. Dude is a pro.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Boudreaux99 said:


> The two times I have seen him in public he was drinking. Once at Ninfa's on Richmond at lunch time and the other time at the rodeo cook off during the day and he was wasted. I got home before the 10:00 news and he was reporting live and seemed perfectly fine. Dude is a pro.


He was mentored by a pro - Dave Ward.


----------



## lil mambo (Jul 22, 2009)

met him at a rodeo committe meeting the other night, seemed like a pretty nice feller to me.


----------

